# Denon 2910 connection ?s - unique I think



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello all. I just received my 2910 and I am about to order some cables (6 channel and digital coax cable). But before I place the order, I have a question. I have the Denon 3805 which has 8 DD channel inputs and the 2910 has 6 channel outputs for the SACD/DVD-A etc. I was wondering if there's a way that I can get 7.1 SACD/DVD-A from the 2910 and 3805. In other words, can I hook up the surround sides outputs from the 2910 to the 3805's surround sides and surround back inputs using rca to rca cables with a "y" cables or a "y" adapter? How would that sound? Or is that possible?:huh: 

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

SACD and DVD-A are only 5.1 channel formats. If you want to play them back through 7.1 channels you need to use a splitters on the LS and RS outputs from the 2910, and run them into the RS/LS/SBR/SBL inputs on the back of your 3805. You will now have the RS duplicated in the SBR and LS duplicated in the SBL channels. 

I have a 3803, but I have been told it is possible to use DDEX decoding on the analog input of the 3805 and 3806. If this is the case then you wont need the splitters, you will be able to decode a surround back channel from the DVD-A using your 3805. You still might get better results by duplicating the RS/LS in the surround back channel, see how it goes.

You could always run in DDEX mode on the digital input but this would seriously compromise the sound quality of the hi res formats.

The 7.1 analog inputs are there as a 'future proof' feature, I heard there is a blu ray player available with a 7.1 analog output.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2006)

Hakka said:


> SACD and DVD-A are only 5.1 channel formats. If you want to play them back through 7.1 channels you need to use a splitters on the LS and RS outputs from the 2910, and run them into the RS/LS/SBR/SBL inputs on the back of your 3805. You will now have the RS duplicated in the SBR and LS duplicated in the SBL channels.
> 
> I have a 3803, but I have been told it is possible to use DDEX decoding on the analog input of the 3805 and 3806. If this is the case then you wont need the splitters, you will be able to decode a surround back channel from the DVD-A using your 3805. You still might get better results by duplicating the RS/LS in the surround back channel, see how it goes.
> 
> ...



If I run the splitters will I lose sound quality, db (volume) or run into any other issues?

By the way, what is DDEX?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Splitters wont affect quality, but you should see a 3db increase in volume when you play the signal back through 2 speakers instead of one, so you will have to recalibrate your levels.

DDEX is an extension of Dolby Digital 5.1, it uses a matrix decoder to extract a 'surround back' channel from the left and right surround signal, this extra channel is then played back through 2 speakers, although it is a mono channel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks. I am going to give it a try.:T


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Methodical said:


> Thanks. I am going to give it a try.:T




Let us know how it goes.

Harry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Hakka said:


> Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Harry.


Sure thing. I've got to get the y adapter - probably tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Update: I finally got a chance to use all 7 speakers, via y adapters, of the 5.1 analog outputs of the 2910. I listened to the Steely Dan SACD (Gaucho), . All I can say is that I was in musical bliss hearing the background singers, keyboards engulfing me from the side and rear surrounds while the lead singer came at me from the front. I have not done any technical measurings other than with my ears and I love the sound. But...:R


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I might give it a try myself over the weekend, I bought the splitters a few months back but never got around to hooking it up.

Harry.


----------

